

The Falsehoods - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2009/08/the_falsehoods.php

======
tokenadult
"The things that people know already often need to be removed from the brain
prior to teaching new stuff. This may seem a little offensive to some, but
really, it is easier to just admit it."

A thought-provoking pair of sentences. I like how he develops the argument in
his blog post.

------
pmichaud
I'm okay with pretty much everything he wrote except:

"An adopted baby is not the biological offspring of her mother."

What does that mean? The kid is the offspring of the biological mother,
obviously. I don't get it?

~~~
tokenadult
That's explained in the comments to the submitted article.

Short answer: an adoptive mother provides BIOLOGICAL inputs (food, etc.) to
her children.

